# [Résolu][NVIDIA] installation impossible du driver

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis en phase de mise à niveau de mon installation gentoo. Je suis donc passé en 2.6.36,

fait un emerge -DuNav @world @system, revdep-rebuild etc.

Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour mon driver nvidia. J'ai donc commencé par le

supprimer complètement, et j'ai retenté une nouvelles install.

Dans mon make.conf, j'ai :

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Quand je veux installer les drivers voilà le build.log:

```
# emerge -v x11-base/xorg-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-256.52  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.53.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: cardoe@gentoo.org jer@gentoo.org,spock@gentoo.org

 * USE:  acpi elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.53.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work ...

 * Applying 256.35-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting /kernel/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build \

KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo \

KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/Makefile \

modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (                \

echo;                                                           \

echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

echo;                                                           \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/modules.order

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"256.53\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"256.53\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv-vm.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"256.53\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv_gvi.c

  cc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=generic -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel -Wall -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"256.53\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.c:426: erreur: unknown field âioctlâ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.c:426: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel/nv.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: *** Attente des tÃ¢ches non terminÃ©es....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/kernel] Erreur 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Erreur 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Erreur 1

make: *** [module] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4156:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3066:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4156:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3066:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                             LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}             ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53/work/'
```

J'ai vérifié côté kernel et tout est bon :

```
# locate autoconf.h | grep 2.6.36

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include/generated/autoconf.h

# locate auto.conf

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include/config/auto.conf

/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include/config/auto.conf.cmd
```

Et le fb nvidia et rt-nvidia sont bien désactivés.

Une petite idée ?

----------

## guilc

A priori, la série 256 des drivers semble incompatible avec le 2.6.36.

Soit tu repasse en 2.6.35, soit tu upgrades nvidia en 260.19.12 (hardmaské dans portage), soit... tu passes à nouveau  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Juste pour information, le 260.19.12 fonctionne très bien, et il est très stable. Il fonctionne également avec le 2.6.35.7 je crois.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Oui c'est un problème connu sur le bugzilla, 

J'ai ce problème là aussi, perso je reste en 2.6.35 pour l'instant... mais une des solutions simple serait de démasquer les prochaines versions du driver nvidia et de les installer (v260.19.x).

Avec ceux là ça passerait.

EDIT: mouarf, doublement grillé par Crok et guilc...

----------

## zerros

euh ... merci pour cette infos. Ca ne fait pas longtemps que je tourne sur gentoo, et comment puis-je un maské une version d'un paquet ?

J'ai bien compris comment le faire pour un paquet entier, mais pas pour une version en particulier ?

----------

## ghoti

 *zerros wrote:*   

> comment puis-je un maské une version d'un paquet ?

 

```
echo =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.12 >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## zerros

Merci. en furetant sur le net j'ai trouvé comment faire. Avant aujourd'hui, je ne savais pas qu'il était possible d'unmasker une version spécifique

d'un package.

nice. tout refonctionne. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

